# Dumbbell press or barbell press better to build strong stabilizers?



## asicx (Aug 6, 2004)

As in is the bench barbell press better to build the stabilizers or is the hard on the pecs dumbbell presses put more stress on the stabilizers.

I notice it's very hard to match up your bench barbell total with dumbbell total (140lbs bench press does not equal 70lbs dumbbell on each hand).  Is it a matter of isolation of the main muscle or because of the isolation of stabilizers?


----------



## Zak2013 (Aug 6, 2004)

Dumbell Press is BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squanto (Aug 6, 2004)

dumbell =  stabalizers. thats exactly why you cant do as much weight, you have to use so much energy balancing. this is pretty much true with all exercises where your left side is separated from your right side (one legged squats, dumbell curls as opposed to barbell, etc) mix it up, shock your muscles.


----------



## chadeau (Aug 7, 2004)

I've recently stopped doing barbell benches and started doing dumbells. I've made some significant gains with the change.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree.  I feel like I get more fiber recruitment and exhaustion from using dumbbells.
I'm going to use dumbbells as much as possible.  I should be able to tell the difference.


----------



## goal_500_bench (Aug 7, 2004)

Screw dumbell presses and push-ups.  It's because of them I had to start all over from 355lbs back to 315-325.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 11, 2004)

I've personally found that if I do DB presses for chest for too long, I will lose a lot of strength from my flat & incline bench press.

Besides I also find DB's much easier to press than the bar presses.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 11, 2004)

Everyone always says, "dumbbells work the stabilizers better."

Question: What are the names of the "stabilizers?"

It's yet another big myth in the gym. Everyone thinks using dumbbells works these mysterious stabilizers because DB press is initially much more difficult. It's no different than any other lift. You have to train it to get good at it. If you centered your routine around DB press, you'd skyrocket in strength. 

But if anyone can name the stabilizers, I'd love to pull out the anatomy texts and shove a foot in my mouth.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever



> Everyone always says, "dumbbells work the stabilizers better."
> 
> Question: What are the names of the "stabilizers?"
> 
> ...



I second that motion.

Like I said I find the DB presses much easier than barbell presses & if I do DB presses for too long my barbell press get weaker.

I'd also like to know what "THESE MYSTERIOUS STABILIZERS" are called.


----------



## Evil ANT (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a question for you guys:

Do you think that a person could dumbell press the same amount of weight that they could barbell press?

Meaning, if somebody could bench 300 pounds for sets, they could grab two 150 pound dumbells and crank out some sets?

I find that hard to believe. However, the personal trainer at my local weightlifter store swears to me it's true. I debated with him over it a little, but he was confident that a person can dumbell press the same weight they can barbell press, if not more.

Thoughts?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 11, 2004)

It's certainly possible. It's a lift that has to be trained, like any other, and as you train it you will get stronger.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Do you think that a person could dumbell press the same amount of weight that they could barbell press?



Shirted or unshirted? Either way I've never heard of dumbells over 250 pounds for pressing, but I dunno. After awhile the plates get so big that those alone would be a large issue in terms of a good clean press.

450 pound dumbells? Haven't seen em yet.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> But if anyone can name the stabilizers, I'd love to pull out the anatomy texts and shove a foot in my mouth.



Arms to me do a lot more work on a db press, I wouldn't be supprised to see some abdominal wall activity either at certain points in the movment, especially during fatigued pressing.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Everyone always says, "dumbbells work the stabilizers better."
> 
> Question: What are the names of the "stabilizers?"
> 
> It's yet another big myth in the gym. Everyone thinks using dumbbells works these mysterious stabilizers because DB press is initially much more difficult.



That's a good question.  I haven't ever really stopped to think about it.  My thought is the wider range of motion possible on a dumbell exercise made them more difficult to balance.  Since, for example, on a dumbell bench press you can change the motion of the contraction during the exercise (start wide, contract narrow) that to balance this function one needed to stabilize the weight as it moved both vertically (up) and horizontally (toward the middle) one had to use "ancillary" muscles (such as the deltoid) to keep the dumbell from rolling forward, backward,  to control the speed of the horizontal motion, etc.

I think it's fair to say that if there is a greater range of motion, the balancement would require a bit more effort.  Just a thought, I may be wrong.


----------



## Evil ANT (Aug 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Shirted or unshirted? Either way I've never heard of dumbells over 250 pounds for pressing, but I dunno. After awhile the plates get so big that those alone would be a large issue in terms of a good clean press.
> 
> 450 pound dumbells? Haven't seen em yet.


Unshirted. The guy swears up and down that a person should be able to dumbell press what they can barbell press. However, Arnold and most of the other greats all say you'll always dumbell press less weight.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2004)

I know I sure do. You are busy trying to keep the weight from going in two other dimensions that you dont have to worry about with a barbell. My triceps do a lot of work when I dumbell press it seems.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 11, 2004)

From a Strength Training Website...


In fact their really is no such thing as a stabilizer muscle. Becoming neuromuscularly efficient in an exercise will teach the body balance and therefore stabilize the weight. Worrying about the "stabilizers muscles" as everybody says is a waste time. People use the term stabilizer referring to a variety of things. Some believe their are stabilizer muscles in the chest that need to be trained during a bench press. Others are referring to the muscles of the back that stabilize you in the bench press. One should concentrate on the muscles that can effectively be contracted such as the chest, shoulders and triceps in the bench press example. We do advocate machines however, many coaches prefer the free weight routine due to cost prohibitiveness of machines. If machines used by Hammer or Nautilus are used or another good machine, we actually believe that MOST exercises (not all) should come from them. Remember, your muscles do not know if you are using free weights or machines. All they know is that resistance is being used and that they must work to move that resistance. -S.A.


----------



## Evil ANT (Aug 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I know I sure do. You are busy trying to keep the weight from going in two other dimensions that you dont have to worry about with a barbell. My triceps do a lot of work when I dumbell press it seems.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

i wish i could press 100lb dumbells...but it aint gonna happen

but if you had never used a barbell in your life and you had always used dumbells for say 5 years...

I could see how your dumbell overall weight could be more than barbell...


----------

